# Christmas is about swimming



## Warrigal (Dec 23, 2013)

This is what many people do at Christmas time downunder. They go swimming.
This photo gallery show some of the lesser known beaches, pools and rock pools in and around Sydney.

http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/life/sydneys-secret-swimming-spots-20131223-2zu9y.html

Sadly, Christmas is also a peak time for drowning fatalities, and this year is no exception.


----------



## drifter (Dec 23, 2013)

Swimming at Christmas seems so out of character here. At the moment we have a half inch of ice covering everything. All visible water is frozen over. I know down under the seasons are reversed. How odd it would be to have Christmas in the heat of the summer.. We don't always have snow, or ice covering everything but we nearly always know our coats will feel good. However yours is, I hope it's a pleasant experience. Merry Christmas.


----------

